# My Fish - General Pictures



## Chantal W K (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi all.

I love photography, and I will share here some pictures of the various fish that I have distributed in my tanks.









Blue Dempsey, tankmate of 3 female pink convicts.









My 6 year old _Amatitlania nigrofasciata_, and one of her 2 daughters in the background. The male died a few years ago.


















Ahhhhhh!









_Apistogramma cacatuoides_ that I bought for my friend Cinthia and I`m hosting in my tank.


















_Hyphessobrycon elachys_, amazing little Characin.









Detail of its white fins.









_Hyphessobrycon amandae_, my favourite tetra.


----------



## Chantal W K (Oct 20, 2008)

Old picture of _Iriatherina werneri_ male, this fish have a peculiar behaviour, is fun to watch the displaying fights of the males.









Interesting lip shape.









_Poecilia wingei_ male, beautiful strain.



















Another strain of _Poecilia wingei_ that I have, those are probably originary from the Cumaná area of Venezuela.


















Couple, females are a lot bigger than males.

Hope that you enjoy my pictures!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Impressive photos! I especially like the Threadfin Rainbow pic, hopefully mine will grow up to be as beautiful.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow. Completely missed these pictures, Chantal. Amazing photography.

Can you please share the specs of the different tanks you have?


----------



## torpedobarb (May 21, 2008)

that dempsey is awesome!


----------

